

We recognise talent far more easily when it’s accompanied by success - nashequilibrium
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/c3c4f7da-09f2-11e3-bc4e-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2cpF75ZKN

======
joeldidit
That means you recognize success, not talent, which is the case for most
people. Most people see success, success on top of success, and the ability of
someone to string the right words together, not whether they are talented or
not.

